# Inbreeding within captive bred frogs



## [email protected] (Jan 21, 2010)

Ok so i was just reading a post off someone and it got me thinking. About a week ago i saw someone making a list of what sals people have, whether they are male or female or even if they are unsexed. So i was wondering would anyone be interested in submitting their details of what frogs they posess to maybe reduce the risk of inbreeding in captivity. If there is an easy to get hold of database which would specify what frogs are of a breeding age, people may decide to contact the owner of the oposite sex frog rather then keeping the family line just out of the frogs they have. This is just a thought as frog keeping has only become widely popular in the last 25 years or so and im sure alot of you on here would hate to see frogs go the way dogs have and the genetic defects be bred into frogs so they look a way people want them to look even if it is putting the frogs health at risk. 
All comments welcome. Good and bad


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Ok so i was just reading a post off someone and it got me thinking. About a week ago i saw someone making a list of what sals people have, whether they are male or female or even if they are unsexed. So i was wondering would anyone be interested in submitting their details of what frogs they posess to maybe reduce the risk of inbreeding in captivity. If there is an easy to get hold of database which would specify what frogs are of a breeding age, people may decide to contact the owner of the oposite sex frog rather then keeping the family line just out of the frogs they have. This is just a thought as frog keeping has only become widely popular in the last 25 years or so and im sure alot of you on here would hate to see frogs go the way dogs have and the genetic defects be bred into frogs so they look a way people want them to look even if it is putting the frogs health at risk.
> All comments welcome. Good and bad[/QUOTE
> I actually think this is a brilliant idea- something recently was was raised, but only in relation to darts. Frog captive breeding is a few thousand years more recent than dog- I think we could learn some lessons from the inbreeding produced there...:whistling2:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 21, 2010)

can i count you in then ron?


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm up for this.
How are we doing it?
On this thread?
Might be a bit messy.


----------



## Bearnandos (Nov 24, 2009)

Sound like a complicated but a great idea!!
The only problem that may incur is that if our own stock came from the same initial breeder - eg, dartfrog.co.uk
But I suppose that would only crop up on the rarer species.
So where do we start ??


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

As long as you know where the frogs came from you wont have a problem, but i think frog inbreeding problems are a little way off, but any database is a good idea!!!
My salamandra database is going well, but the rarer species yet have to come up!!!

Go for it!!!

Ben


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Well to start this it's imperative that people know where their frogs come from in the first place. How many people know this?

Obviously it's great idea, though with some species I wouldn't be comfortable sending them out for breeding all the time. Frogs stress easily, some species much more than others.

I plan to get some unrelated Peacock frogs to the pair I have now, hopefully they'll get breeding.


----------



## FrogNick (Jul 2, 2009)

It’s a good idea but it won’t work as it’s not compulsory the best you can do it ask where the frogs originated from. I constantly have problems finding new bloodlines as it’s a small community where a lot of the frogs for sale come from the same breeders.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

FrogNick said:


> It’s a good idea but it won’t work as it’s not compulsory the best you can do it ask where the frogs originated from. I constantly have problems finding new bloodlines as it’s a small community where a lot of the frogs for sale come from the same breeders.


As long as there's a few dedicated people doing it there's an improvement.


----------



## mrblue2008 (Jan 27, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> As long as there's a few dedicated people doing it there's an improvement.


 
I totally agree, anything is better than nothing at all! its worth a go count me in!


----------



## FrogNick (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm saying its easier for people to make a note which bloodline there frogs come from. I have a spreadsheet that tells me where the frog came from sex, date purchase and age, so when I go to sell it I can tell people who's the original breeder or which bloodline it came from.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

You said it wouldn't work.


----------



## buddah (Dec 23, 2009)

this is a great idea but how would you get it to work, you can count me in but ive no idea on how its going to work.


----------



## FrogNick (Jul 2, 2009)

I have bought a few frogs off people on here who had no idea who the breeder was, its usually people go to shows like Doncaster buy some dart frogs then sell them on again after a while. They usually not interested in any record keeping.

If it works then that's great. You would need some sort of registers users and frogs with pictures? how would you identify them?

What I would like to see here when people sell frogs they tell you which bloodline they from and some history.

I won't point out any recent adverts... :whistling2: (not you Tina :2thumb


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I agree offering frogs out to 'stud' would be a bad idea, but even exchanging offspring, rather than just breeding from our own lines would be good. Not that I have any at the mo:whistling2: but you get the idea.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

How are we going to collect the information?
What details are needed?

Oooh, how exciting! It's like the fellowship of the frogs.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

ipreferaflan said:


> How are we going to collect the information?
> What details are needed?
> 
> Oooh, how exciting! It's like the fellowship of the frogs.


*ONE FROG, TO RULE THEM ALL*:lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

ron magpie said:


> *one frog, to rule them all*:lol2:


*ONE TOAD TO BIND THEM* :2thumb:


----------



## mrblue2008 (Jan 27, 2009)

FrogNick said:


> its usually people go to shows like Doncaster buy some dart frogs then sell them on again after a while. QUOTE]
> 
> this reminds me when is doncaster on & were can i get any extra info about it??


----------



## dazzah2010 (Jan 24, 2010)

are you setting this up just for frogs or is there gonna be 1 for toads aswell..........discrimination against toads n all that pmsl


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

DOES inbreeding directly effect simple chain (DNA) amphibians?
They live in very localised/isolated wild populations. Inbreeding would naturally occur.

(And on a less serious note, does it matter - they already have webbed feet :lol2


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Caz said:


> DOES inbreeding directly effect simple chain (DNA) amphibians?
> They live in very localised/isolated wild populations. Inbreeding would naturally occur.
> 
> (And on a less serious note, does it matter - they already have webbed feet :lol2


Well that's what I thought originally, but it seems the general consensus is to not breed amphibians in the same family.
Considering frogs birth a hell of a lot of tadpoles, they end up all over the country and you could be breeding frogs of the same batch, even though you ordered them from somewhere else.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Well, even cricket cultures can suffer from inbreeding- it usually results in fertility problems.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm going to be the first person to successfully breed a frog and a rabbit.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> I'm going to be the first person to successfully breed a frog and a rabbit.


A rog? Or frabbit?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

ipreferaflan said:


> A rog? Or frabbit?


Depends what it looks like.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

say it looks like this:


----------



## Punchfish (Jun 13, 2008)

That looks like a pretty cool Rog there.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Yeah, I like Rog. It's more frog than rabbit.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Erm.....Oh!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

ipreferaflan said:


> say it looks like this:
> image


:2thumb::no1::2thumb:


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

This one I did myself.
God bless photoshop.
Frabbit:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Ha, bad move. You know I'm going to harrass you to photoshop stuff now.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Ha, bad move. You know I'm going to harrass you to photoshop stuff now.


Really? Even if it looks like that? haaaha


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

It's better than what I can do!


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> It's better than what I can do!


It makes me wonder why I only scraped an E in photography...


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

ipreferaflan said:


> This one I did myself.
> God bless photoshop.
> Frabbit:
> image


Flanman you have got way too much time on your hands! :lol2:
Anyway it looks more like a lop eared tree rog than a frabit!


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

fatlad69 said:


> Flanman you have got way too much time on your hands! :lol2:
> Anyway it looks more like a lop eared tree rog than a frabit!


Oh man. Tell me about it :/
Too big for a tree rog. More of a floor dweller.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 21, 2010)

Right people I will set up a questionaire and anyone that has posted a reply saying they are happy to do so i will pm with the questionaire. I will include where they have come from and Keep it as an on going post or a repeated one to keep new people flowing into it. If you have any friends on here you think may be interested if you pass the questionaire on and i will get on putting it together. Ill make it an easy acessable file and when i complete a copy with the first 10 people on it i will let everyone know. Expect to hear from me soon


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Right people I will set up a questionaire and anyone that has posted a reply saying they are happy to do so i will pm with the questionaire. I will include where they have come from and Keep it as an on going post or a repeated one to keep new people flowing into it. If you have any friends on here you think may be interested if you pass the questionaire on and i will get on putting it together. Ill make it an easy acessable file and when i complete a copy with the first 10 people on it i will let everyone know. Expect to hear from me soon


Sounds brilliant!


----------



## dazzah2010 (Jan 24, 2010)

ye sounds cool im in:no1:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 21, 2010)

Right people those who have consented have been sent a pm. Anyone else who wants in let me know and ill pm you the questionaire


----------



## dazzah2010 (Jan 24, 2010)

is this including toads??


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 21, 2010)

Yep


----------



## philbaines (Aug 23, 2007)

count me in bobby


----------

